# Progression Pic #1



## erj (Jun 12, 2014)

Week 3 : Work in progress! All natural, no supplements.. yet!!


----------



## Lift-on (Jun 12, 2014)

You look good keep hitting it.  What's your goal?


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 12, 2014)

Nice job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvA182 (Jun 12, 2014)

ooooo heyy lil mamma  lookn good. im ready to see this transformation its guna be sick i can already tell


----------



## erj (Jun 12, 2014)

Lift-on said:


> You look good keep hitting it.  What's your goal?



Less body fat, more mass and definition. Thinking of trying clen.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 12, 2014)

Good luck. Looking good already...thinking maybe this should be moved from AG?


----------



## sneedham (Jun 12, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Good luck. Looking good already...thinking maybe this should be moved from AG?



^^^Wimp^^^ Lets see if she can take it???


----------



## Sherk (Jun 12, 2014)

You look great so far. The only thing I would say is to not dive right into clen just yet. Establish yourself a little more and build a greater foundation. Then when you use clen, you'll have more muscle tone and the results will be more appealing and dramatic. When people jump on clen before the time is right, they end up looking unhealthy. Too skinny with little to no muscle tone and zero mass. When you use clen, you'll either love it or hate it. I love it. Good luck on your transformation. You should run a log for us to fallow. You'll also find it could possibly help you with advice or inspiration.


----------



## SFW (Jun 13, 2014)

Saneys new account?


----------



## Watson (Jun 13, 2014)

this needs to be in a safer place....she will get slaughtered around these animals....


----------



## Lift-on (Jun 13, 2014)

I've never treys clen but I don't like T3. Makes me flat as hell. A clean diet and cardio is better IMO.


----------



## erj (Jun 13, 2014)

Sherk said:


> You look great so far. The only thing I would say is to not dive right into clen just yet. Establish yourself a little more and build a greater foundation. Then when you use clen, you'll have more muscle tone and the results will be more appealing and dramatic. When people jump on clen before the time is right, they end up looking unhealthy. Too skinny with little to no muscle tone and zero mass. When you use clen, you'll either love it or hate it. I love it. Good luck on your transformation. You should run a log for us to fallow. You'll also find it could possibly help you with advice or inspiration.



I was going back and forth whether or not i should take clen or albuterol. People seem to either love or hate clen, everyone seems to be switching to al. But, i'm still thinking about moving forward with clen after a few more weeks of training. --Thanks for your advice, i'll definitely keep it in mind. & i'll do some random updates. 

Thx for the support all.


----------



## erj (Jun 13, 2014)

Lift-on said:


> I've never treys clen but I don't like T3. Makes me flat as hell. A clean diet and cardio is better IMO.



I agree about the clean diet... i do a lot of cardio and i'm very concious of what i eat. But naturally, being female, i have that little bit of extra tissue around the waist area that's so stubborn. I think a little flatter would be a nice change & figured i may as well try one cycle and see how it goes from there.


----------



## erj (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah, i'm still sorta the newbie. I signed myself up for the big league and didn't even realize it. But, I'm rollin with it! Bring on the punches =P


----------



## independent (Jun 13, 2014)

SFW said:


> Saneys new account?


----------



## AvA182 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sherk said:


> You look great so far. The only thing I would say is to not dive right into clen just yet. Establish yourself a little more and build a greater foundation. Then when you use clen, you'll have more muscle tone and the results will be more appealing and dramatic. When people jump on clen before the time is right, they end up looking unhealthy. Too skinny with little to no muscle tone and zero mass. When you use clen, you'll either love it or hate it. I love it. Good luck on your transformation. You should run a log for us to fallow. You'll also find it could possibly help you with advice or inspiration.



Great advice from a knowledgeable and trustworthy guy. Diet an training is key amd kike he said just keep up the good work and get a bit more muscle and definition and youll be alot more happy with the clen when u decide to give it a go. Also try maybe osta rx or a fat burner first time around. Good luck! =)


----------



## Tr71 (Jun 13, 2014)

Good to see a female thread, my wife is starting a T3 clen cycle in July. Best of luck with the transformation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jun 13, 2014)

Griffith said:


> this needs to be in a safer place....she will get slaughtered around these animals....




dude, what?? did you guys go easy on me?


----------



## SFW (Jun 13, 2014)

*Let's see, we've got soda, purple stuff, oh Sunny D!*



> this needs to be in a safer place....she will get slaughtered around these animals....




I cant believe this thread has devolved into a "post-coitus cock picture" thread, but yet here we are. 



Here i am acquiring a nutritious snack whilst debating whether or not i should wash my strongly scented junk. Notice the chaffing and discoloration around my bell end? Notice the neatly cropped pubes and hairy hands. Notice the atrophied trenson sac?


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 13, 2014)

does she have a penis?


----------



## Watson (Jun 13, 2014)

SheriV said:


> dude, what?? did you guys go easy on me?



i did....forgetting all the cawk pics i sent u to make u feel at home??


----------



## SheriV (Jun 13, 2014)

I feel like my inbox has been a little light on cawks lately


----------



## AvA182 (Jun 14, 2014)

SheriV said:


> dude, what?? did you guys go easy on me?





SFW said:


> I cant believe this thread has devolved into a "post-coitus cock picture" thread, but yet here we are.
> 
> 
> 
> Here i am acquiring a nutritious snack whilst debating whether or not i should wash my strongly scented junk. Notice the chaffing and discoloration around my bell end? Notice the neatly cropped pubes and hairy hands. Notice the atrophied trenson sac?


Lolll


Griffith said:


> i did....forgetting all the cawk pics i sent u to make u feel at home??





SheriV said:


> I feel like my inbox has been a little light on cawks lately



LmfaAaoo


----------



## Sherk (Jun 14, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I feel like my inbox has been a little light on cawks lately



How many cawks does your inbox hold?


----------



## Watson (Jun 14, 2014)

Sherk said:


> How many cawks does your inbox hold?



one front, one back + a chew toy......


----------



## SheriV (Jun 14, 2014)

Griffith said:


> one front, one back + a chew toy......


Titcr


----------



## Sherk (Jun 14, 2014)

Lmao


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 15, 2014)

SFW said:


> I cant believe this thread has devolved into a "post-coitus cock picture" thread, but yet here we are.
> 
> 
> 
> Here i am acquiring a nutritious snack whilst debating whether or not i should wash my strongly scented junk. Notice the chaffing and discoloration around my bell end? Notice the neatly cropped pubes and hairy hands. Notice the atrophied trenson sac?



You my friend have a magnificent penis.


----------



## Watson (Jun 15, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> You my friend have a magnificent penis.



^this, but can i ask.... why are u keeping it in the fridge?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 16, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I feel like my inbox has been a little light on cawks lately





Sherk said:


> How many cawks does your inbox hold?




200 of mine but only 15 sil cocks


----------



## AvA182 (Jun 17, 2014)

Sherk said:


> How many cawks does your inbox hold?


Lmfao



Griffith said:


> one front, one back + a chew toy......





Griffith said:


> ^this, but can i ask.... why are u keeping it in the fridge?


Hahahaha x2


skinnyguy180 said:


> 200 of mine but only 15 sil cocks



Lollll


----------



## erj (Jun 17, 2014)

Tr71 said:


> Good to see a female thread, my wife is starting a T3 clen cycle in July. Best of luck with the transformation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks!  How does your wife like clen??


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 17, 2014)

Still trying to decide if this is a gimmick, troll,  or some chick who plain got lost...  Curious to see how this thread plays out if at all.  If its the later and she sticks around creeps are going to be cumming out the wood work.<<(you see what I did there...word play)


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 17, 2014)

she got lost down the rabbit hole and will never be the same again if she stays, if she is genuine she would inbox me pics of trannys


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 17, 2014)

i sent her a pm asking for a tranny pic or a boob pic, lets see where it goes, but i can already tell its Saney


----------



## AvA182 (Jun 18, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Still trying to decide if this is a gimmick, troll,  or some chick who plain got lost...  Curious to see how this thread plays out if at all.  If its the later and she sticks around creeps are going to be cumming out the wood work.<<(you see what I did there...word play)



Hahaha Nicely said



azza1971 said:


> she got lost down the rabbit hole and will never be the same again if she stays, if she is genuine she would inbox me pics of trannys



Ya shes.in for a treat with all these pervy wervyz loll



erj said:


> Thanks!  How does your wife like clen??



He said shes doin it in july. Try professional muscle forums they got a lot more female advice and experiences with all sorts of supplements too


----------



## AvA182 (Jun 18, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> i sent her a pm asking for a tranny pic or a boob pic, lets see where it goes, but i can already tell its Saney


Man you really love them trannys huh? Ill semd you a pic in a bra with my cawk out to hold you over if you want lmfao


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 18, 2014)

Waiting for progression noods


----------



## AvA182 (Jun 18, 2014)

Lollll. Subd...


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 18, 2014)

AvA182 said:


> Man you really love them trannys huh? Ill semd you a pic in a bra with my cawk out to hold you over if you want lmfao



still waiting


----------



## colochine (Jun 18, 2014)

erj said:


> Week 3 : Work in progress! All natural, no supplements.. yet!!



Sorry sweetheart but starving yourself isn't natural. Go get yourself a burger...


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 18, 2014)

harsh words Cocheese, but it does look like she has nothing to offer apart from nipples and tits the size of bee stings


----------



## AvA182 (Jun 19, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> still waiting


I know you would really like that but I was just joking. Im not for the tranny liking at all like most of IMF, id rather prefer havn a hot chick with a strapon


azza1971 said:


> harsh words Cocheese, but it does look like she has nothing to offer apart from nipples and tits the size of bee stings


Im head of the itty bitty titty committee and here we love a handful. APPROVED!!!


----------



## cube789 (Jun 19, 2014)

^negged


----------



## AvA182 (Jun 19, 2014)

Faggot low life who never had friends or could progress in his sad shit hole environment an likes to say negged on forums to make him feel bigger an better about his pathetic living situations tryin to get courage everday to not off himself. ..fukn  loser  ^^^^


----------



## colochine (Jun 19, 2014)

^negged


----------



## cube789 (Jun 19, 2014)

AvA182 said:


> Faggot low life who never had friends or could progress in his sad shit hole environment an likes to say negged on forums to make him feel bigger an better about his pathetic living situations tryin to get courage everday to not off himself. ..fukn loser  ^^^^



so...... you mad ?


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 19, 2014)

AvA182 said:


> Faggot low life who never had friends or could progress in his sad shit hole environment an likes to say negged on forums to make him feel bigger an better about his pathetic living situations tryin to get courage everday to not off himself. ..fukn  loser  ^^^^



Negged for being butthurt from being negged....

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## futureMrO (Jun 19, 2014)

neg party


----------



## AvA182 (Jun 19, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Negged for being butthurt from being negged....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



Na its just cube always is negn me for no reason fuk that bullshit hes a fukn low life along side most of all you tranny lovers who take  board so fukn serious u need to go get some pussy or somthing an stop bein all over my shit. Fuk outta here


----------



## AvA182 (Jun 19, 2014)

Neg all u want I dont give a shit. But when I gove u reps an try an b nice an your all over my shit is fukn retarded get a life an stop hatn.


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 19, 2014)

We take it serious? Lol, ok crybaby.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## cube789 (Jun 20, 2014)

AvA182 said:


> Na its just cube always is negn me for no reason fuk that bullshit hes a fukn low life along side most of all you tranny lovers who take board so fukn serious u need to go get some pussy or somthing an stop bein all over my shit. Fuk outta here





AvA182 said:


> Neg all u want I dont give a shit. But when I gove u reps an try an b nice an your all over my shit is fukn retarded get a life an stop hatn.


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 20, 2014)

at least i got a PM from ej about my bee sting tit comment


----------



## cube789 (Jun 20, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> at least i got a PM from ej about my bee sting tit comment



ya I got one too, summin like "thanks for not standing up for me"


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 20, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> harsh words Cocheese, but it does look like she has nothing to offer apart from nipples and tits the size of bee stings



LOL at this Gollum making fun of any chick...lets take a superficial look at azza.  

Pale body with red arms
Skinny fat physique
pig face with mark mcgrath hair do from the 90s
and a dirty anus


----------



## SFW (Jun 20, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> mark mcgrath hair do from the 90s


----------

